# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  em cần mua cái bánh răng nghiêng.

## Huudong

Tình hình em đang cần mua cái bánh răng nghiêng. Thông số như sau : Phi 50. dày 12 ly, 58 răng. bác nào có bán lại cho em, em nó trong cái khoan từ của hitachi.
Hoặc bác nào nhận gia công hay biết chỗ nào có bán hay gia công thì chỉ giùm em, xin đa tạ các bác 1 chầu ăn sáng -cafe. Thank các bác nhiều .

----------


## Ga con

Anh cầm cái bánh này ra tiệm điện cơ xem có không. HCM thì đi Vĩnh Viễn hoặc chợ Dân Sinh, khả năng tìm được là cao.
Thanks.

----------

Huudong

----------


## truongkiet

Cần biết modun va góc nghiêng nữa,nếu mua ko được gửi mình gia công dùm cho

----------


## Huudong

> Cần biết modun va góc nghiêng nữa,nếu mua ko được gửi mình gia công dùm cho


Cảm ơn các bác, mai em đi kiếm thử, nếu không có qua nhờ bác làm .

----------

